# Hard Rock Cafe Spinach & artichoke Dip Recipe



## Pinktronic (Dec 5, 2004)

My boyfriend and I love this stuff. We are always going to restaurants and are always saying "new: Spinach &amp; Artichoke dip". Every place is getting it now. I don't know if this has been posted before, it may have been, because it's too good not to have posted about. The first place we ever had it was at ... it was either Hard Rock Cafe or Planet Hollywood in Niagra Falls Canada.

Quote:
*6 ounces (3/4 cup) butter* 

* 1/2 cup olive oil*



* 12 ounces (3/4 pound) finely chopped yellow onion*



* 2.5 ounces (1/4 cup, plus 1 tablespoon) chopped garlic in oil*



* 6 ounces flour*



* 1 quart chicken consommÃ©*



* 11/2 quarts heavy cream*



* 1/4 cup fresh lemon juice*



* 11/2 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon liquid smoke*



* 3 tablespoons chicken base *



* 1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon Tabasco*



* 1 tablespoon granulated sugar*



* 1 teaspoon ground white pepper*



* 8 ounces grated Romano cheese*



* 11/2 cups sour cream*



* 3.5 pounds drained diced artichoke hearts*



* 3 pounds frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed dry*



* 2 pounds oven-poached diced chicken*



* Shredded Monterey Jack and Cheddar cheese for garnish*



* Salsa to taste*



* Corn tortilla chips*



* Sour cream for garnish*







* 1. Melt butter in saucepan. Add olive oil; stir. Add onions, garlic. When onions become soft and translucent, sprinkle in flour a little at a time, stirring constantly. Slowly add chicken consommÃ©, followed by heavy cream, lemon juice, liquid smoke, chicken base, Tabasco, sugar, white pepper, grated Romano cheese and sour cream. Chill mixture.*







* 2. When mixture is chilled, add chopped artichokes, spinach and chicken.*







* 3. Spoon 10 ounces of mixture into a ramekin or microwave-safe crock. Top with 2 tablespoons of a combination of shredded Monterey Jack and Cheddar. Repeat with remaining mixture. Microwave mixture 21/2 minutes to heat through and melt cheeses.*







* 4. Place one ramekin in center of serving plate. Surround with chips. Serve with a small bowl of salsa and a dollop of sour cream on the dip. Repeat with remaining mixture.*





Some restaurants serve the dip with pita chips and/or Bruschetta.


----------



## HarleyMom (Dec 5, 2004)

*Thanks so much for posting that, I have been looking for something different to do instead of the usual spinach dip, I love putting different kinds of munchies out for the family on Christmas day and this will be a nice addition.*


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

sounds yummy!!!


----------

